# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  办美国文凭UGA毕业证丨微信D1009218丨佐治亚大学成绩单学历认证University of Georgia diploma

## yzssong1

办美国文凭UGA毕业证丨微信D1009218丨佐治亚大学成绩单学历认证University of Georgia diploma【点击▼网页快照查看】QQ微信237586218办理出售美国加拿大德国澳洲英国西班牙文 凭毕业证成绩单（本科硕士）、offer、学生卡、邀请函、信封、毕业证外壳、教育部学历学位认证永久存档可查。
*英华教育-服务范围*
 ①公司讲究的是一对一专业服务、可全程监控跟踪进度，完成后销毁客户资料。
 ②办理毕业证、成绩单、学位证、文 凭、学生卡、录取通知书、留信网认证、使馆认证、毕业典礼等。
 ③办理教育部国外学历学位认证。（网上可查、永久存档、快速稳妥、回国发展、考公务员，落户，进国企，外企，创业，无忧愁）
 ④办理真实使馆认证，可购买免税车，城市入户，申请创业基金等问题（即留学回国人员证明，不成功不收费！）。
 ⑤公司制作毕业证成绩单已有八年历史，从开创至今制作技术逐步升华到如今的工艺完全跟国外各个大 学制作工艺对接没问题。本司主打制作精品毕业证和成绩单，然后由专业人员陪同客户一起去递交材料，共同完成教育部真实学历学位认证！
*公司承诺*
-长期专业为留学生解决毕业难的问题，长期和教育部以及各国使馆合作，拥有强大的背景与后台，保持着信誉优良的关系网络。
-英华实体公司-八年专注此业-专业的指导-私人的订制-在以特殊渠道取得所有国外名校毕业证和成绩单版本！让您毕业无忧！
-凭业界良心和专业对待每一位客户，凭公司实力做好每一件艺术品。
-毕业证、成绩单7个工作日办理成功，真实大使馆教育部认证2个月。（国内顺丰，国外DHL快递）
-欢迎添加顾问： Dylan
-QQ:237586218   微信：D1009218
*主营国家*
-【美国】【德国】【英国】【澳洲】【荷兰】【法国】
-【瑞士】【日本】【韩国】【泰国】【加拿大】【新西兰】【爱尔兰】
-【西班牙】【新加坡】【意大利】【马来西亚】【印度】【北欧五国】
★诚招代理：本公司诚聘各国精英人才代理，如果你有业余时间，敬请联系我！
★校园代理等，真诚期待您的加盟。
-资深顾问：Dylan
-QQ：237586218    微信：D1009218      Email：237586218@qq.com

-联系时请说明本条信息来源~以便更好的服务您，谢谢。
--------------------【请保留联系方式~以备用！】---------------------

----------


## arlu1201

Hello yzssong1, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

